
Live Hearing: Extremist Content and Russian Disinformation Online - tareqak
https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/extremist-content-and-russian-disinformation-online-working-with-tech-to-find-solutions
======
tareqak
Original title: _Live Hearing: Extremist Content and Russian Disinformation
Online: Working with Tech to Find Solutions_

I came across it from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15596122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15596122)

From the page:

Date: Tuesday, October 31, 2017

Time: 02:30 PM

Location: Hart Senate Office Building 216

Presiding: Chairman Graham

Status: LOCATION CHANGE

\---

Witnesses

Panel I

Mr. Colin Stretch

General Counsel

Facebook

Menlo Park, CA

[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-stretch-t...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-stretch-
testimony)

\---

Mr. Sean Edgett

Acting General Counsel

Twitter

San Francisco, CA

[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-edgett-
te...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-edgett-testimony)

\---

Mr. Richard Salgado

Director, Law Enforcement and Information Security

Google

Mountain View , CA

[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-salgado-t...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-salgado-
testimony)

\---

Panel II

Mr. Clint Watts

Robert A. Fox Fellow

Foreign Policy Research Institute

Philadelphia, PA

[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-watts-
tes...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-watts-testimony)

\---

Mr. Michael S. Smith II

Terrorism Analyst

Charleston , SC

[https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-smith-
tes...](https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/download/10-31-17-smith-testimony)

